# Pokemon Prism Rom Hack gets C&D'd by Nintendo



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

I saw this last night. Fucking insane. ONLY A COUPLE MORE DAYS AND IT WOULD'VE BEEN RELEASED. *AFTER YEARS.*


----------



## tarovisions (Dec 21, 2016)

Damn, Prism actually looked good too.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm legitimately mad,they just had to wait this long to say anything.It had better leak somewhere.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 21, 2016)

It looks like fan games with nintendo ip need to stay underground/unnaounced until release and then quickly spread until hopefully its relatively easy to come by once c+d.


----------



## Red9419 (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh   man. It must feel horrible working hard on something for 8 years only to have it taken down before release.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hoping for some mirror links or something.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 21, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Hoping for some mirror links or something.


It was never released though. If it gets leaked Nintendo could track it to him and sue him.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

Also, the Mother 4 fan game might be C&D'd, too.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

oh . f### , only a few days before release ? that's just cruel , I remember playing the demo and being excited about playing the full game , buy now...............this just sucks .


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Also, the Mother 4 fan game might be C&D'd, too.


Mother really belongs to Itoi, and he's stated plenty of times in the past that he doesn't care about people making fan games

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr.ButtButt said:


> Mother really belongs to Itoi, and he's stated plenty of times in the past that he doesn't care about people making fan games


and no nintendo assets are used other than the name "Mother"


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

It's like Nintendo waited until the last possible moment to screw everyone over... what a bunch of scums.  They knew it was coming December 25th.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> It's like Nintendo waited until the last possible moment to screw everyone over... what a bunch of scums.  They knew it was coming December 25th.
> 
> View attachment 72660



of course they did ...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

8 YEARS ! he's supposed to let 8 years of his life go .........just like that , Nintendo , this has to be one of the biggest dick moves you ever made , anybody who read my article knows that the castlevania project deserved to be shut down . but this ??? . screw them , if I were him (which i'm not ) i'd pretend to comply , wait a while till the heat cools down , then quietly leak it to a torrent site .


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe next time you mention a release date, you release it a month early... I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Maybe next time you mention a release date, you release it a month early... I don't know.


That would be a smart move , but even smarter would be not mentioning a release date at all . I kinda doubt that he's gonna release another rom hack after this though .


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> That would be a smart move , but even smarter would be not mentioning a release date at all . I kinda doubt that he's gonna release another rom hack after this though .


well why even mention it , just release it on a place like here and its going to be popular overnight ...release when it's night in Japan


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Dec 21, 2016)

I thought since it's just a IPS patch it couldn't be targeted by legal teams due to the fact that they're not distributing any Pokemon assets, or am I wrong here.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Maybe next time you mention a release date, you release it a month early... I don't know.


like scott cawthon and FNAF lol


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> well why even mention it , just release it on a place like here and its going to be popular overnight ...release when it's night in Japan


I don't think gbatemp will allow it , there are some very strict rules against piracy on the temp . while discussing it is fine , actually proving download links to it would be a fast track to a ban .


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nintendo, do you really have the leeway to start burning bridges as of late? It was my understanding that they were in rocky straights, and this was something of a "do or die" timeframe for their company as a whole to either bounce back or fall back. Fan/consumer loyalty doesn't seem like something they have the luxury of jeopardizing right now, so these many C&Ds they're giving out like gift bags filled with spoiled eggnog don't seem like the smartest things to be doing, to put it lightly.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

pokemoner2500 said:


> I thought since it's just a IPS patch it couldn't be targeted by legal teams due to the fact that they're not distributing any Pokemon assets, or am I wrong here.


that's what I thought too..


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> I don't think gbatemp will allow it , there are some very strict rules against piracy on the temp . while discussing it is fine , actually proving download links to it would be a fast track to a ban .


aah ..gotcha ..well then you have places like reddit ..Front page on reddit would be pretty big.Heck Google started investigation on an issues in the Pixel hardware after it was reported on /r/android and got a lot of upvotes ...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 21, 2016)

This was the coolest looking Pokemon hack... ever. 

Why the FUCK would these guys blab about their plans, progress, or release to some big ass content agro site like Kotaku?? Why. That's how things like this happens.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

I just had an idea , couldn't he pass it off to someone else , have them finish it and release it , since Nintendo sent HIM a c&d , wouldn't he then be free of any charges since HE didn't release it ?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

BORTZ said:


> This was the coolest looking Pokemon hack... ever.
> 
> Why the FUCK would these guys blab about their plans, progress, or release to some big ass content agro site like Kotaku?? Why. That's how things like this happens.


Or the live stream on Twitch...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

hmmmm , I wonder , it seems like ever since Itawa died , Nintendo has really started getting serious about it's C&D's, at least that's what I heard .

and another point why do they let people get away with putting cheap ripoffs of pokemon in the app store and making money , but they target non-profit games like these ?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2016)

"oh my god what a bunch of scums Nintendo should let everybody use there IPs they made 20 years ago these devs worked so hard they didn't even make a original IP"

People still don't get it huh? That devs can't just steal assets and property from a company? That's a shame


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> I just had an idea , couldn't he pass it off to someone else , have them finish it and release it , since Nintendo sent HIM a c&d , wouldn't he then be free of any charges since HE didn't release it ?


Hmmm, I'm not at all knowledgeable if this would work, but I get what you mean.  To be extra careful, pass it off to someone on a USB flash drive and upload it to a file sharing host on an Internet cafe computer where they have no way of knowing who used it.  There is probably some logistics we don't know about, though.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dick move Nintendo. 'Fuck is wrong with you? They aren't trying to make money off the fucking game, let them be.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 21, 2016)

VinLark said:


> "oh my god what a bunch of scums Nintendo should let everybody use there IPs they made 20 years ago these devs worked so hard they didn't even make a original IP"
> 
> People still don't get it huh? That devs can't just steal assets and property from a company? That's a shame



There's some dumbass youtuber with a flat top who has posted a few rants about fair use rants and its clear he has absolutely no idea what "fair use" means.


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 21, 2016)

I wonder if it can be saved in that iso site and/or any other warez site...


----------



## xtheman (Dec 21, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> I wonder if it can be saved in that iso site and/or any other warez site...


He would risk getting sued to leak it.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 21, 2016)

I found it in a site, the link was broken.
Just led me to a battery or stupid clickbait chrome tab extension site.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> I found it in a site, the link was broken.
> Just led me to a battery or stupid clickbait chrome tab extension site.


We'll probably see a lot of these in the coming days and months.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> He would risk getting sued to leak it.


Like I said above , he could avoid legal action by quietly passing it off to someone else , have them post it in a torrent site , then proving that HE didn't post it . simple as that (not)
unless they already have his files , Nintendo can't prove that the game isn't already done , and that he didn't comply with their C&D.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> He would risk getting sued to leak it.


yeah ..now he can't do anything ..not even leak it ..Once you get the CD letter you pretty much have no options, unless of course one of Nintendo's rival funds him to go for the legal battle // err...conspiracy theories


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 21, 2016)

I should investigate laws.


----------



## flame1234 (Dec 21, 2016)

> devs can't just steal assets


Some companies want you to steal their assets. Because when you do, it makes the characters and ideas created by them more popular, and potentially worth more money. Look for the Creative Commons license symbol (circled "CC" logo). Often they will want "attribution", which means you need to identify the company and asset you're using but need not pay money for the use. 

It's pretty rare for companies to do this, but you see it sometimes.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 21, 2016)

Wait, so, Nintendo is trying to apply _Australian _law, so, if this guy lives in the U.S., isn't it unfair to punish him with Australian law instead of American law.
That's like Kin Jong-un saying:
''Under the law of North Korea, you are punished to death for making fun of me''.
Sorry if this is a noob question. I don't know much about law.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> Some companies want you to steal their assets. Because when you do, it makes the characters and ideas created by them more popular, and potentially worth more money. Look for the Creative Commons license symbol (circled "CC" logo). Often they will want "attribution", which means you need to identify the company and asset you're using but need not pay money for the use.
> 
> It's pretty rare for companies to do this, but you see it sometimes.


take Sega for example , they have fan made rom hacks of their sonic games on steam , pretty smart way to increase popularity , wouldn't you agree?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 21, 2016)

*


dAVID_ said:


> I should investigate laws.


Its not hard lol


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> yeah ..now he can't do anything ..not even leak it ..Once you get the CD letter you pretty much have no options, unless of course one of Nintendo's rival funds him to go for the legal battle // err...conspiracy theories


Yeah, they know it's him now and so any leak would be associated and assumed facilitated by him.  I wonder before even announcing publicly (another mistake) to Facebook and even sharing his C&D letter to the world, he could have been like, "well, I'm going to release it today".  Then when Nintendo comes back at him inevitably, he can play dumb and say, "oh... I didn't read your letter yet".  The letter was labelled with the date the 21st, so he could make the case that he simply hasn't read it since "you guys just gave it to me today, I was on vacation... etc.".

Because he publicly declared his situation already, Nintendo knows he has read the letter the same day they sent it out.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> Wait, so, Nintendo is trying to apply _Australian _law, so, if this guy lives in the U.S., isn't it unfair to punish him with Australian law instead of American law.
> That's like Kin Jong-un saying:
> ''Under the law of North Korea, you are punished to death for making fun of me''.


they're probably applying Australian law, because the devs are _probably_ Australian..


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> they're probably applying Australian law, because the devs are _probably_ Australian..


Cali based ..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HaloEffect17 said:


> Yeah, they know it's him now and so any leak would be associated and assumed facilitated by him.  I wonder before even announcing publicly (another mistake) to Facebook and even sharing his C&D letter to the world, he could have been like, "well, I'm going to release it today".  Then when Nintendo comes back at him inevitably, he can play dumb and say, "oh... I didn't read your letter yet".  The letter was labelled with the date the 21st, so he could make the case that he hasn't read it.


I guess he got it in an email ..but for sure could have released it the same day and then posted the letter ..but then again if thats your job would you do so and risk being sued ?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> Cali based ..


do note the *probably*'s
So, in that case, the should be fine, right? Leak it early before they can write up another C&D?


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 21, 2016)

Today is 21.
So, he himself informed you that Nintendo sent this.
If Nintendo somehow hasn't sent the letter to him, he should work hard to release as soon as possible.
Nintendo, you a**hole.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 21, 2016)

I wonder if there's a workaround. Such as replacing assets, or working on something that isn't quite so "copyrighted".



dAVID_ said:


> Wait, so, Nintendo is trying to apply _Australian _law, so, if this guy lives in the U.S., isn't it unfair to punish him with Australian law instead of American law.
> That's like Kin Jong-un saying:
> ''Under the law of North Korea, you are punished to death for making fun of me''.
> Sorry if this is a noob question. I don't know much about law.


Perhaps it's nintendo australia? :3 and copyright is so important there is international copyright law. That whole transatlantic trade and investment partnership thing. And US companies and government aren't too big on respecting other countries' sovereignty


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> So, in that case, the should be fine, right? Leak it early before they can write up another C&D?


not sure on that , as per below link the game was on Twitch 

http://kotaku.com/twitch-is-playing-an-unreleased-pokemon-hack-that-took-1787656902
not sure how twitch works ..


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Yeah, they know it's him now and so any leak would be associated and assumed facilitated by him.  I wonder before even announcing publicly (another mistake) to Facebook and even sharing his C&D letter to the world, he could have been like, "well, I'm going to release it today".  Then when Nintendo comes back at him inevitably, he can play dumb and say, "oh... I didn't read your letter yet".  The letter was labelled with the date the 21st, so he could make the case that he simply hasn't read it since "you guys just gave it to me today, I was on vacation... etc.".
> 
> Because he publicly declared his situation already, Nintendo knows he has read the letter the same day they sent it out.


he could claim that he shared the finished version with some friends on the net before he got their letter and that they released it if it gets leaked .


----------



## Chary (Dec 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> take Sega for example , they have fan made rom hacks of their sonic games on steam , pretty smart way to increase popularity , wouldn't you agree?


Sure, and they even hold fan game contests yearly, which is awesome for SEGA, but Nintendo is like a mother bear when it comes to their IPs. Don't get too close or they'll attack.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

(sigh) Nintendo just managed to f### over my best Christmas ever .


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 21, 2016)

While Nintendo has every right to do this. Being an asshole toward their fans is terrible PR.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

googled for pokemon prism and intelli auto complete added download so search ended up being "pokemon prism download" ..

saw this page and my eyes lit up, only to realize its from 2007, however check author name ...

http://pokemonromhack.com/pokemon-prism.html

Edit
Why Australian law ...

https://twitter.com/Koolboyman/status/811477066088448000


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

if Pokemon prism is a rom hack getting a C&D, shouldn't other rom hacks be getting C&D's too?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> if Pokemon prism is a rom hack getting a C&D, shouldn't other rom hacks be getting C&D's too?


because Prism got too much attention, his trailer video has like 1.5 million views ...


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> because Prism got too much attention, his trailer video has like 1.5 million views ...


Then just take the trailer down, everything'll be fiiiine 
It's like playing peekaboo.
Nintendo: *sees trailer* Mrgrgr! There it is!
Rom Hacker: *takes trailer down*
Nintendo:  Where'd it go?? Was it a mirage the whole time?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Then just take the trailer down, everything'll be fiiiine
> It's like playing peekaboo.
> Nintendo: *sees trailer* Mrgrgr! There it is!
> Rom Hacker: *takes trailer down*
> Nintendo:  Where'd it go?? Was it a mirage the whole time?


lol...game was even on Twitch ..


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> lol...game was even on Twitch ..


is the recording there? cuz it's not live nooow ;D


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> is the recording there? cuz it's not live nooow ;D


not sure on the recording, did link an article which mentioned about Prism being on Twitch ..


----------



## Townsperson (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Then just take the trailer down, everything'll be fiiiine
> It's like playing peekaboo.
> Nintendo: *sees trailer* Mrgrgr! There it is!
> Rom Hacker: *takes trailer down*
> Nintendo:  Where'd it go?? Was it a mirage the whole time?



That's not the point. I'm sure Nintendo is well aware of the entire rom hack community that Pokémon has. Those hacks all tend to stay out of the spotlight, and are left alone for that reason. Prism, on the other hand, decided to make a big deal out of things, build everything up in glorious fashion, and make sure everyone knew that it existed. When you're using someone else's property for something, don't make a show of it. If Prism had kept to a rom hacking forum, it probably wouldn't have been taken down.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> That's not the point. I'm sure Nintendo is well aware of the entire rom hack community that Pokémon has. Those hacks all tend to stay out of the spotlight, and are left alone for that reason. Prism, on the other hand, decided to make a big deal out of things, build everything up in glorious fashion, and make sure everyone knew that it existed. When you're using someone else's property for something, don't make a show of it. If Prism had kept to a rom hacking forum, it probably wouldn't have been taken down.


Obviously, the creator still hasn't learned his lesson by publicly declaring his C&D papers immediately after he was notified.  He would have had some options, but now, he totally exhausted all of them.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 21, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> That's not the point. I'm sure Nintendo is well aware of the entire rom hack community that Pokémon has. Those hacks all tend to stay out of the spotlight, and are left alone for that reason. Prism, on the other hand, decided to make a big deal out of things, build everything up in glorious fashion, and make sure everyone knew that it existed. When you're using someone else's property for something, don't make a show of it. If Prism had kept to a rom hacking forum, it probably wouldn't have been taken down.


Still sucks ://
looked like it had so much potential.. And to think the devs would've learned by now. Third times the charm, I guess..


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2016)

pokemoner2500 said:


> I thought since it's just a IPS patch it couldn't be targeted by legal teams due to the fact that they're not distributing any Pokemon assets, or am I wrong here.


There is the option to go after derived works, though that gets legally tricky.

I read the notice though and the wording they use makes use of trademark law far more heavily and as the site used artwork, names and words like official in the title/pages/name/whatever it could be said to risk confusion among the target audience (which does include parents buying it for their kids). As you have to defend your trademarks or risk losing them (you are fairly free to ignore copyright infringement but trademarks are a whole other matter) their hand was possibly even forced into taking it down.


----------



## Townsperson (Dec 21, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> There is the option to go after derived works, though that gets legally tricky.
> 
> I read the notice though and the wording they use makes use of trademark law far more heavily and as the site used artwork, names and words like official in the title/pages/name/whatever it could be said to risk confusion among the target audience (which does include parents buying it for their kids). As you have to defend your trademarks or risk losing them (you are fairly free to ignore copyright infringement but trademarks are a whole other matter) their hand was possibly even forced into taking it down.



Pretty much that. Nintendo wouldn't really be obligated to issue a C&D for some rom hack you find on an obscure rom hacking forum. Once you start advertising it (Especially using Nintendo's own property), you're just shooting yourself in the foot, and putting Nintendo in a position where they HAVE to do something about you. 

This was just a poorly handled project on the devs behalf. You don't get the freedom to share your project so openly when it's something like this. Rom hacks are best left for enthusiasts and their ilk. If you try to bring it mainstream, you're causing an issue for whoever owns the property that you're using.


----------



## Posghetti (Dec 21, 2016)

Well..
This is just saddening..


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2016)

Adam just needs to load it up on cheap USB sticks, and leave them laying around in public.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 21, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Adam just needs to load it up on cheap USB sticks, and leave them laying around in public.


It will only risk all that he owns. No big deal


----------



## SonicCloud (Dec 21, 2016)

Chary said:


> View attachment 72656​
> It looks like Nintendo is going after fan games again. Earlier this year, Nintendo sent cease and desist letters to two fan games that used Nintendo properties; Pokemon Uranium and AM2R. But it looks like NOA isn't quite done shutting down fan projects this year, as renown romhacker "Coolboyman" has received a C&D for all of his romhacks. Not only has his completed but unreleased hack called Pokemon Prism been targeted, but Rijon Adventures and Brown must also be taken down to avoid legal pursuit. (Of course the latter two have been distributed over the internet many times, so it's pretty much a nonissue.) Last week also saw Konami issue a C&D to a Castlevania 1 remake in Unreal Engine. It's a sad, harsh lesson to everyone that those who wish to create fan projects should not generate hype, but instead quietly release their works and then promote them after the fact. *Pokemon Prism was the result of 8 years of Coolboyman's work, and will now likely not see a release.*
> 
> SOURCE



Omg , i feel sad for this guy...8 years for work and then when the days come closer to release , Nintendo does the biggest dickmove and in the end , the game gets cancelled 

Maybe he could release it on a piracy site *quietly*?


----------



## Tigran (Dec 21, 2016)

I still don't get it.. 

Creator "I MADE THIS AWESOME GAME WITH EVEN NEW POKEMON!"! 

Me "Well... why don't you call it something else to avoid trouble and state that it's a game inspired by Pokemon!"

Creator "NO!NO!NO!NO!NO!NO!NO!NO!"

Note that is -not- a conversation I had.. but still that's the logic behind some of these.

I mean do people think Freedom Planet would have been released like it was if was still just a sonic rom hack? I mean the game is -very- obviously based off of Sonic the hedgehog.. but it's -not- sonic the hedgehog.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SonicCloud said:


> Maybe he could release it on a piracy site *quietly*?



You people -really- aren't that smart... are you?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Omg , i feel sad for this guy...8 years for work and then when the days come closer to release , Nintendo does the biggest dickmove and in the end , the game gets cancelled
> 
> Maybe he could release it on a piracy site *quietly*?


said it before , give it to a "friend" have them quietly release it on a torrent site or something , they also ordered him to take down pokemon brown and rijon adventures .


----------



## xtheman (Dec 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> said it before , give it to a "friend" have them quietly release it on a torrent site or something , they also ordered him to take down pokemon brown and rijon adventures .


If it gets leaked at all big N can trace it to him and sue him.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> If it gets leaked at all big N can trace it to him and sue him.


oh well , he could try if he wanted too , I mean , he could say he already gave it to other people before he got their notice . and that they were the ones who leaked it . don't know how well that would work out though , he might not want to take the risk , but then again 8 years is a long time to just let something go .


----------



## Tigran (Dec 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> oh well , he could try if he wanted too , I mean , he could say he already gave it to other people before he got their notice . and that they were the ones who leaked it . don't know how well that would work out though , he might not want to take the risk , but then again 8 years is a long time to just let something go .



Then he should have named it something else and made sure it wasn't full on pokemon graphics in game. 

It may have been 8 years of his life, but his utter stupidity in this regard made him lose it. It's his damn fault.

Now.. If he turns around, calls it something else and releases it.. All the more power to him.


----------



## Chary (Dec 21, 2016)

I can understand thinking he was safe, since Nintendo doesn't actively go against rom hacks. But the publicity on Twitch and Facebook really did him in. A bad move on his part, since Nintendo has been C&D-happy this year. 

Even if he leaks it to a friend and says "oh sorry Nintendo it's not my fault", he's was still legally obligated to prevent the file from being shared and would likely face some sort of legal suit. 

What he should do is just retitle the hack. If he's put in 8 years of work, I'm sure he can edit all the dialogue to replace instances of Pokemon with something else. Hokeymanz: Prism could probably just skirt him from Nintendo trying to sue.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> If it gets leaked at all big N can trace it to him and sue him.


Instead of trace... it's more like _assuming_ that the leak came from him.  Nintendo knows he is the primary holder of the fan game, and as such, they can make the assumption that whatever leak was facilitated by him.  They know he's read the letter by his Facebook posts.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Dec 21, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Adam just needs to load it up on cheap USB sticks, and leave them laying around in public.


I had the same exact thought today while reading this thread


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 21, 2016)

its nintendos legal department.
you can literally mail them 'information' about some romehack, fangame, even adult themed fanart on tumblr and they will, almost automatically, send one of these.
because thats what they do to protect these copyrights.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HaloEffect17 said:


> It's like Nintendo waited until the last possible moment to screw everyone over... what a bunch of scums.  They knew it was coming December 25th.
> 
> View attachment 72660



its like they waited until he really made a lot of noise about the release with a trailer and date and all that jazz.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 21, 2016)

Chary said:


> I can understand thinking he was safe, since Nintendo doesn't actively go against rom hacks. But the publicity on Twitch and Facebook really did him in. A bad move on his part, since Nintendo has been C&D-happy this year.
> 
> Even if he leaks it to a friend and says "oh sorry Nintendo it's not my fault", he's was still legally obligated to prevent the file from being shared and would likely face some sort of legal suit.
> 
> What he should do is just retitle the hack. If he's put in 8 years of work, I'm sure he can edit all the dialogue to replace instances of Pokemon with something else. Hokeymanz: Prism could probably just skirt him from Nintendo trying to sue.


something someone else can then "patch".


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 21, 2016)

If you have the talent to make a competent game, why not make it an original IP that you not only don't have to worry about C&Ds, but also sell it and make some money?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> If you have the talent to make a competent game, why not make it an original IP that you not only don't have to worry about C&Ds, but also sell it and make some money?


valid point, taking an already popular game and spending 8 years on it to just make it more fancy ..naah ..as a pass time - yes , as a regular thing - never ever ..


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2016)

No offense, but maybe he should have released it and then announced it and let it get hype then.


----------



## matthi321 (Dec 21, 2016)

thats really sad i hope people will start stopping buying nintendo products as that the only way they will stop doing these things


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

matthi321 said:


> thats really sad i hope people will start stopping buying nintendo products as that the only way they will stop doing these things


not sure if thats going to happen...if you read other comments you will soon realize Nintendo was not wrong in what it did, just the timing is way too off..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 21, 2016)

Fucking hell.... This is chono trigger sequel all over again. SE They waited 6 fucking years and shut it down just days before release. I'm still pissed at Square Enix that one.

PEOPLE. Stay the fuck underground until you release something! Do what BomberGames did with the glorious Streets of Rage 4 remake. Once Sega C&D'd it it was distributed everywhere already.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 21, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> If you have the talent to make a competent game, why not make it an original IP that you not only don't have to worry about C&Ds, but also sell it and make some money?



I say this every time I see a C&D of a fan game with a long dev cycle. I get that people are passionate about the games other companies make, but they're not supposed to feel sorry for you sinking years of your life into a violation of their property. Imagine if those 8 years had been spent creating an original work.

Pokemon is a game series and when you release a game, no matter what that game is, it becomes a competitor. When you release a fan game, you're releasing a competitor onto the market that not only competes with sales, but takes the popularity of the company's brand and uses it for personal success. Meanwhile, Nintendo has no control over the portrayal of their IP in these cases. Your average consumer will see a piece of artwork, or a music remix, and consider it fanwork, but less knowledgeable consumers may actually mistaken a fan game for a proper Nintendo title. To a company like Nintendo, portrayal of their IP is of the utmost important. Just like with Disney, WGBH, and other companies catering to younger audiences, portrayal is key. Listen, the people who play fan games are a minority. Nintendo is just fine crushing competing fan projects if it means protecting their IP for the masses. They don't care because our disgruntlement will barely affect them. And most of us will still continue playing their games. And they'd rather play it safe.

Now that I've considered the rationale behind shutting down fan projects, lemme get back to original works. If you have 8 years to sink into a fan project, that's 8 years you could've sunk into a work of your own. As grossaffe said, you don't have to worry about C&Ds, and you can sell it. Plus, you can put it on your portfolio and get a shot at getting hired if that's the path you want to go down. Not every game company likes having their work modded, and even when you make mods, only the original developer will care and that achievement can only be used when applying to that specific company. An original game is universal and can be shown to anyone.

I digress.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 21, 2016)

Just change the title screen to - Pokemon "something else" - and upload the ips patch to some obscure site. Nintendo can't prove that it's the same hack.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 21, 2016)

Threw this on Reddit, but I figure it belongs here too. Apologies for aggression present in the following message that wasn't actually directed at the 'temp or it's users.

-
Since people need to be reminded every single time a romhack gets thrown out the window by Nintendo,

_if you fail to take necessary precautions before creating something like this (such as, say, contacting Nintendo rather than playing under the table like an idiot), then it's your own fault that it's absolutely free to take down anytime.
_
If people could just quit the "ugh Nintendo hates us! anti consumer!" thing for five seconds and at least read the letter it's extremely clearly stated that Nintendo appreciates projects such as these but is under a legal right to do as much as they can to maintain their IP, not because of the immediate effect of one, but rather because of the effect over time if they start making exceptions to what gets to live.
-

This is far larger than the scope of just a romhack or two, and is far more complex than being able to say that "well, SEGA does it and Bethesda does it and Valve does it so why can't Nintendo?????". To say otherwise would be to extremely blind to the issue at hand and honestly super biased.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nah3DS said:


> Just change the title screen to - Pokemon "something else" - and upload the ips patch to some obscure site. Nintendo can't prove that it's the same hack.


To quote layer cake "It is only very very stupid people who think the law is stupid."
Going by the websites, facebook and the notice then the people in question invented their own region for the game (and possibly franchise if this was to be a follow up to an earlier work or series of works), which is likely mentioned in the game proper. Some were saying about the thing being streamed on twitch so there is a nice amount of footage attributable to them. If there is a beta already out there then they can make do a compare against the final product.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2016)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Fucking hell.... This is chono trigger sequel all over again. SE They waited 6 fucking years and shut it down just days before release. I'm still pissed at Square Enix that one.
> 
> PEOPLE. Stay the fuck underground until you release something! Do what BomberGames did with the glorious Streets of Rage 4 remake. Once Sega C&D'd it it was distributed everywhere already.



Agreed, they should have released it when it was done, not at a point where Nintendon't could shut it down; it's Crimson Echoes all over again.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 22, 2016)

Or again.. Make a godamn fucking original game.


----------



## Boured (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah boi, take down all the good things I love it!


I don't.


----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 22, 2016)

Ugh, if rom-hackers weren't so hungry for e-fame, they could work on their project silently and announce it the same day of release. By the time nintendo C&D's the project, it's already flooded the internet.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 22, 2016)

again rom hacks USE the IP directly by editing their game i can see why they do so Fan Games use IP indirectly cause they are coded either by hand or with Scripts like Pokemon essentials speaking of have nntendo EVER THOUGHT of going after the creators of pkmn essentials it would be much more effective I feel they don't cause they LOVE to go after the actual game devs to be a killjoy and another thing don't make a rom hack in a country with such strict copyright laws live in one where copyright laws are non exsistant pull down your pants and say KISS MY ASS NINTENDO


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> To quote layer cake "It is only very very stupid people who think the law is stupid."
> Going by the websites, facebook and the notice then the people in question invented their own region for the game (and possibly franchise if this was to be a follow up to an earlier work or series of works), which is likely mentioned in the game proper. Some were saying about the thing being streamed on twitch so there is a nice amount of footage attributable to them. If there is a beta already out there then they can make do a compare against the final product.


I doubt Nintendo will go to the extent of trying the romhack and compare it to video footage of TPP and early beta/demo versions.
I think the key aspect on why Nintendo send the C&D was the publicity and traction this romhack gained from the youtube trailer (around 1 million views) and coverage on various websites.

You can't promote something using a brand you don't own. That's the difference here.
As long as you release your hack without any type of promotion, it should be safe.
If they start hunting down romhacks, sites like romhacking.net will start receiving C&D. And that would suck big time.


----------



## Garblant (Dec 22, 2016)

It got leaked. The leaked version is only missing a few songs and the ability to trade (with other players), and do link battles (with other players).


----------



## Boured (Dec 22, 2016)

Garblant said:


> It got leaked. The leaked version is only missing a few songs and the ability to trade (with other players), and do link battles (with other players).



I can confirm this, I got the leaked version and while the missing things are a bit annoying I'll take what I can get.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 22, 2016)

You can never have fun


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 22, 2016)

Pokemon Prism - v0.91 build 0144

That's the "leak" that's going around.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 22, 2016)

EDIT; Ninja'd


----------



## RegenSRL (Dec 22, 2016)

I would probably wait a while for the dust to settle, and then go about making subtle changes so that it's still the same game, but it doesn't appear to be Prism to Nintendo, and then just silently release it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 22, 2016)

This is why you don't make fan-games.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Dec 22, 2016)

NWP leaked it, check her twitter if you wanna play it


----------



## Pokem (Dec 22, 2016)

got the game from a random YTG stream. not sure if legit, but downloading converting to .cia rn


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Dec 22, 2016)

Pokem said:


> got the game from a random YTG stream. not sure if legit, but downloading converting to .cia rn


PM me you converted it


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2016)

If anyone wants to get Prism, PM me. Can't make it into a patch atm


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 22, 2016)

I only first heard about Pokémon Prism because of this C&D. Not that I agree with Nintendo's actions, but I have little sympathy for the dev. They went about its release in a very unclever way and were effectively advertising themselves to Nintendo to take down.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 22, 2016)

RegenSRL said:


> I would probably wait a while for the dust to settle, and then go about making subtle changes so that it's still the same game, but it doesn't appear to be Prism to Nintendo, and then just silently release it.


This wouldn't really help because if they can get your information to send you 1 C&D they can do it again and then see it's the same person


----------



## HuskyXD (Dec 22, 2016)

the rom's leak and works prefectly on the 3ds with gameyop emulator.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 22, 2016)

Looking at sonic retro, there is tons of rom hacks there, not one to my knowledge is being targeted, but then the same thing happened to Bombergames Streets of Rage Remage game, Chrono trigger Crimson echos, and even the chorno trigger resurrection, while some rom hacks change from minor things like gameplay, sprite change to color pallet or character, or full scale game based on original concept into a new one, or just a translation, i don't understand why SOME games are ignored and some are not. 

Pokemon, yes, is a very big deal to nintendo as it the game "You all keep buying for the past 20 years" But it makes sense i would thing, unlike the dozens of sonic genesis, super mario, nes and snes, and the SOR Remake, chrono trigger and some translation projects, which has not gotten any attention to their series for over 2 decades, get sudden problems with fan projects and property holders with stuff like this.

All i can understand is that nintendo and gamefreak reserve rights to the title and assets and anyone using them without permission is not allowed and has been target while the same stands for sonic and SOR games by sega and they are not any different from what i know.


----------



## urherenow (Dec 22, 2016)

did it really come from Nintendo? Hard to believe an educated Lawyer, ESPECIALLY one who deals with copyright, would misspell "authorized".


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 22, 2016)

urherenow said:


> did it really come from Nintendo? Hard to believe an educated Lawyer, ESPECIALLY one who deals with copyright, would misspell "authorized".


I didn't even catch that, but it's probably just a typo.


----------



## Garblant (Dec 22, 2016)

urherenow said:


> did it really come from Nintendo? Hard to believe an educated Lawyer, ESPECIALLY one who deals with copyright, would misspell "authorized".


I agree with you on this one. I've been suspicious of this document since the first time I laid me eyes on it.


----------



## DKB (Dec 22, 2016)

edit:loljk


----------



## Emenaria (Dec 22, 2016)

It has been leaked. At least the 8 years of development didn't go to waste.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 22, 2016)

I've had to talk to it with other people (as with my last post), but my conclusion regarding this is pretty simple.

Nobody accomplishes anything trying to bruteforce their mods by releasing them under the table or behind Nintendo's back. Yes, if you ask them about letting you make your mod, they will most likely say no - but it's only by getting a no and taking that no that you can solve anything.

Not by tossing the no in the trash and saying "I DO WHAT I WANT!" and getting legally obliterated.

Not by taking the no and just quitting outright.

By taking the no and having the presence of mind to say "Okay, but why?" right then and there, things can actually start looking better. But instead people continue to burn years on things that eventually end up hit with a DMCA, so.. hey, do what you want to do. Just recognize that it's not solving the problems at hand.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 22, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> I've had to talk to it with other people (as with my last post), but my conclusion regarding this is pretty simple.
> 
> Nobody accomplishes anything trying to bruteforce their mods by releasing them under the table or behind Nintendo's back. Yes, if you ask them about letting you make your mod, they will most likely say no - but it's only by getting a no and taking that no that you can solve anything.
> 
> ...


You could easily just be told if you asked why that they own the IP. That accomplished very little. I'm not saying you're wrong, this is just how I imagine it going.


----------



## DKB (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm happy that it got leaked. Because, 8 years of work for nothing? Fuck that, Nintendo.


----------



## Pokem (Dec 22, 2016)

urherenow said:


> did it really come from Nintendo? Hard to believe an educated Lawyer, ESPECIALLY one who deals with copyright, would misspell "authorized".


in Europe, words that end in "-ize" usually turn into "-ise"
sooo authorise is correct in Europe lol


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 22, 2016)

urherenow said:


> did it really come from Nintendo? Hard to believe an educated Lawyer, ESPECIALLY one who deals with copyright, would misspell "authorized".


There's a world outside of the US, just so you know. 

_-ise_ is the primary spelling throughout Commonwealth countries, and in many non-English speaking nations when using English.


----------



## Pokem (Dec 22, 2016)

got the Pokemon Prism cia. 
if anyone want it, message me


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2016)

This game looks pretty cool, runs inn 60fps also. Nice


----------



## Garblant (Dec 22, 2016)

VinLark said:


> This game looks pretty cool, runs inn 60fps also. Nice
> View attachment 72692


Runs really smooth on mgba (n3ds, non-retroarch build) too...

EDIT:I get 59 - infinite/60+ fps


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2016)

Garblant said:


> Runs really smooth on mgba (n3ds, non-retroarch build) too...
> 
> EDIT:I get 59 - infinite/60+ fps


Nice, anybody know what o3ds gets?


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 22, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> You could easily just be told if you asked why that they own the IP. That accomplished very little. I'm not saying you're wrong, this is just how I imagine it going.



If they're paying attention, you've completed step one; follow through.


----------



## Frezgle (Dec 22, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Nice, anybody know what o3ds gets?


I'm playing it on my 2ds in a new-version VC inject and it feels like 60.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Looking at sonic retro, there is tons of rom hacks there, not one to my knowledge is being targeted, but then the same thing happened to Bombergames Streets of Rage Remage game, Chrono trigger Crimson echos, and even the chorno trigger resurrection, while some rom hacks change from minor things like gameplay, sprite change to color pallet or character, or full scale game based on original concept into a new one, or just a translation, i don't understand why SOME games are ignored and some are not.
> 
> Pokemon, yes, is a very big deal to nintendo as it the game "You all keep buying for the past 20 years" But it makes sense i would thing, unlike the dozens of sonic genesis, super mario, nes and snes, and the SOR Remake, chrono trigger and some translation projects, which has not gotten any attention to their series for over 2 decades, get sudden problems with fan projects and property holders with stuff like this.
> 
> All i can understand is that nintendo and gamefreak reserve rights to the title and assets and anyone using them without permission is not allowed and has been target while the same stands for sonic and SOR games by sega and they are not any different from what i know.



There are many types of intellectual property and quirks with all of them.
The big two for games are copyright and trademarks, some do patents but that gets tricky as the US and Japan recognise that software can be patented where most of the rest of the world finds it a disgusting concept and opposes it heavily whenever a company/law maker floats the idea.

Copyright protects the work as a whole and individual elements thereof (the graphics, the music, the script, the videos, the level layouts....) from being copied without permissions. As many hacks will be using their own original works (or at least those of some other copyright holder) and get distributed as patches then it gets tricky to do anything about it. There are ways, most notably derived works, but that gets very tricky, very quickly and would ultimately have to prove damages. Also yes that would mean translations of the original Japanese script would fall under this, for a related series of actions see when subtitle sites came under fire for just that reason.
It is also when the makers of medabots, robopon, demi kids, yokai watch and all the others can make a game that is clearly inspired by pokemon but as they don't use the levels, music and whatever else it is all good.

Trademarks are a different matter. You register them every ten years but you can do so indefinitely. The prevent others from using the name, logo likeness and more. The idea being to prevent confusion among the general public as to what is a legitimate item from the original creators and what is something else. A key part of almost every place that has a trademark setup is genericide. This being when you allow people to use the trademark name without slapping them down or getting them to buy a license or something then a judge may well declare that you have failed to maintain control of it and the trademark is no longer valid. They don't have to go hunting round every small hack site there is for such things ( https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/...-require-companies-tirelessly-censor-internet ) but when you stream it on popular channels and get traction on some of the main news sites for the consumers of the work it gets tricky. That it was pre release is even better as lawyers dislike pissing into the wind as much as anybody.
If you allow fan games to flourish you risk having it said that you no longer uphold the trademark and can lose it. This is bad for as much as Sega have let Streets of Rage languish in recent years it is still a mega popular franchise and work in their stable and their entire business is having things in their stable.
The extent and, barring the script stuff I mentioned, type of the change matters little when compared to "selling" your work and making it appear somewhat like a legit game in the franchise -- the pages used words like official and had all artwork and the like, fun as you like to make and play with but does cause lawyers to get excited. If it had been released as just another level hack we would probably be having this conversation for something else, though it would probably not have been as popular and though popularity is not something I seek I can see others wanting it.


----------



## urherenow (Dec 22, 2016)

Xiphiidae said:


> There's a world outside of the US, just so you know.
> 
> _-ise_ is the primary spelling throughout Commonwealth countries, and in many non-English speaking nations when using English.


Nope. Don't buy it one bit. It wasn't Nintendo in Europe that would be sending the notice. It would be NOJ or NOA.

Edit: and of course, I look back and the second sentence says "we act on behalf of Nintendo of America..."


----------



## Townsperson (Dec 22, 2016)

urherenow said:


> Nope. Don't buy it one bit. It wasn't Nintendo in Europe that would be sending the notice. It would be NOJ or NOA.
> 
> Edit: and of course, I look back and the second sentence says "we act on behalf of Nintendo of America..."



Acting on behalf of NoA does not mean the person who wrote the C&D is American.

Not to mention the letter mentions Australia...


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 22, 2016)

Let's do this.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 22, 2016)

Emenaria said:


> It has been leaked. At least the 8 years of development didn't go to waste.


i wonder how the next 8 years of his life will go, considering he's probably going to face legal issues for at least that long


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nah3DS said:


> Let's do this.
> 
> View attachment 72708



You playing it on an actual Gameboy Color?Thats pretty cool.Didn't know writable GB/GBC carts existed.I have seen GBA ones.Prism is pretty good so far.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> i wonder how the next 8 years of his life will go, considering he's probably going to face legal issues for at least that long


How will he be in legal trouble for this?


----------



## DKB (Dec 22, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> i wonder how the next 8 years of his life will go, considering he's probably going to face legal issues for at least that long



He's not going to be facing legal anything. He didn't leak it.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> He's not going to be facing legal anything. He didn't leak it.


Assuming he was making this solo, either he leaked it or some motherfucker is a very good hacker, and I don't think anyone interested in Gameboy romhacks is nearly smart enough for the latter.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> He's not going to be facing legal anything. He didn't leak it.



it was his responsibility to not let it get out once he got the c/d.
he's very likely to get in touble for it, if only for as long as it takes to prove he didn't leak it, which is going to cost him a pretty penny if nintendos lawyers want that.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> it was his responsibility to not let it get out once he got the c/d.
> he's very likely to get in touble for it, if only for as long as it takes to prove he didn't leak it, which is going to cost him a pretty penny if nintendos lawyers want that.


nope. if he didnt directly leak it (which he didnt, it was another member of the team) then he cant get in trouble for it.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 22, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> Assuming he was making this solo, either he leaked it or some motherfucker is a very good hacker, and I don't think anyone interested in Gameboy romhacks is nearly smart enough for the latter.


quoting the 4chan leak thread

"Someone I know on a hacking-lifestyle IRC chatroom has given me a leak that he has gotten of said romhack. After testing the validity of the files I am sharing it with you folks of /v/. Share it, save it do whatever is possible to keep it alive and make sure it is as widespread as it can be. "


----------



## Sliter (Dec 22, 2016)

Guys, did you get that it's not nintendo directly doing this, but someone hired for that? Nintendo don't even know about it to have a idea like " wow lets officialese it" like people dream doing stuff like that pokemon urainum ...
Funny how sega used like " yes it was nintendo and we are better, post your romhacks for us! muahhaha" hahha XD these marketing people...

Anyway, I liked the project but hey, it obviously illegal, nothing more to expect using trademarked names, hacking game content... To start with, why not just releas eit? but wanting to get popular first? this wa sa stupi idea.. I know they just wanted to be more know... but as far much other romhack that where released on the go , at least where played before shutting down (if had lol) 

I think their only ways to release it now are:
-Changing the title and just uploading it, so people can have it this time lol
-upload and run .. they know his now name anyway hahah
-Making it a total "new game" from it using the pokemon s as base but not it's name.
maybe they can "save" the project with this... just replace the actual pokemon for new creatures and give it(the project and the "monsters")a new name xD


----------



## Thunder Kai (Dec 22, 2016)

the rom has been leaked :3


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 22, 2016)

Thunder Kai said:


> the rom has been leaked :3


a few hours ago


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 22, 2016)

Soulsilve2010 said:


> You playing it on an actual Gameboy Color?Thats pretty cool.Didn't know writable GB/GBC carts existed.I have seen GBA ones.Prism is pretty good so far.


Yeah, it's pretty cool to be abble to play romhacks on the real thing. I'm using an everdrive.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 22, 2016)

I understand Nintendo's point of view, but this was dumb. All they managed to do was draw more attention to the hack.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Dec 22, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> I understand Nintendo's point of view, but this was dumb. All they managed to do was draw more attention to the hack.


Honestly, I hadn't even heard of Prism prior to this xD


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 22, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> I understand Nintendo's point of view, but this was dumb. All they managed to do was draw more attention to the hack.


its nintendos lawyers, who are literally just tasked with 'do what needs to be done to keep the copyright to Pokemon intact'
this is about doing that.


----------



## CrazyMaxx (Dec 22, 2016)

Is the Prism Game forever down? Or will he it release the patch under secrets


----------



## Pokem (Dec 22, 2016)

CrazyMaxx said:


> Is the Prism Game forever down? Or will he it release the patch under secrets


it already leaked


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sliter said:


> Guys, did you get that it's not nintendo directly doing this, but someone hired for that? Nintendo don't even know about it to have a idea like " wow lets officialese it" like people dream doing stuff like that pokemon urainum ...
> Funny how sega used like " yes it was nintendo and we are better, post your romhacks for us! muahhaha" hahha XD these marketing people...


You are reading far too much into this. This sort of thing for a legal office is trivial and boring gruntwork, very much the sort of thing you task interns at outside council with doing.


----------



## 03bgood (Dec 22, 2016)

What the fuck is wrong with Nintendo these days? That company has gone to hell, ever since Iwata passed away!


----------



## sandytf (Dec 22, 2016)

The ChronoTrigger C&D letter was a fake. My best guess is that the rom hackers fabricated the whole thing to get more views for their YouTube walkthrough videos.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't understand why they are against fan project:
1st they dont make any profit from them
2ndly, it makes publicity for the original game.
SO WTF NINTENDO, STOP THAT


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't understand why they are against fan project:
> 1st they dont make any profit from them
> 2ndly, it makes publicity for the original game.
> SO WTF NINTENDO, STOP THAT


Its IP protection, its fucked up but its what they have to do.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> Its IP protection, its fucked up but its what they have to do.


intellectual property my ass
THEY WANT TO RUIN FANDOM 4EVER


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> intellectual property my ass
> THEY WANT TO RUIN FANDOM 4EVER


If they dont do that, they can literally lose rights to pokemon itself because they cant argue against it in court, so no more pokemon games.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2016)

Its funny to read how many of you think you understand copyright law. Also, wink wink nudge nudge, the games been leaked anyway for you to enjoy


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Robfozz said:


> Its funny to read how many of you think you understand copyright law. Also, wink wink nudge nudge, the games been leaked anyway for you to enjoy


Yeah, sorry if what i'm saying is wrong, i really dont know much about this stuff


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 22, 2016)

urherenow said:


> Nope. Don't buy it one bit. It wasn't Nintendo in Europe that would be sending the notice. It would be NOJ or NOA.


Whoever drew up the notice may not have been a native-born American? Maybe they were educated overseas? I'm sure there are a number of explanations for why "unauthorised" was used. I'm just saying that the notion that _-ise_ is incorrect spelling is laughably false.


----------



## Cha0tic (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone know how much content or how long is the prism leak?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Dec 22, 2016)

Cha0tic said:


> Anyone know how much content or how long is the prism leak?


From what I heard it's the version twitch got.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 22, 2016)

Cha0tic said:


> Anyone know how much content or how long is the prism leak?


From the other thread:


FanmadeEndings said:


> From what I've heard, the 0.91 version is the version TwitchPlaysPokemon had. Basicly the game with a few tiny flaws and no online.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 22, 2016)

As someone who worked for several lawfirms as tech-support *look up Intelliteach and Keno Kozie if you don't believe me*, Often times *especially firms such as Baker Botts* they will send paper work to other countries for simple things as word processing. And it would not be the first time that they forgot to change the dictionary in Word for spell checking. *the worse time was when it was stuck on Russian*.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2016)

Robfozz said:


> Its funny to read how many of you think you understand copyright law. Also, wink wink nudge nudge, the games been leaked anyway for you to enjoy


Though I do encourage being versed in copyright law, mainly as it does help people look less silly online, it has about as much to do with this matter as marine salvage law; it is a trademark affair.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 23, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> but less knowledgeable consumers may actually mistaken a fan game for a proper Nintendo title.


If you're a so-called "less knowledgeable consumer" (which I assume are people who only casually know Pokemon to being with), these kinds of people would likely not even hear about these types of fan games no matter how popular they become.  And who accidentally mixes up a fan game with an official Nintendo game?  If you never heard of the game before, I imagine a reasonable person would Google it and see it that it is _clearly _made by a fan.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> If you're a so-called "less knowledgeable consumer" (which I assume are people who only casually know Pokemon to being with), these kinds of people would likely not even hear about these types of fan games no matter how popular they become.  And who accidentally mixes up a fan game with an official Nintendo game?  If you never heard of the game before, I imagine a reasonable person would Google it and see it that it is _clearly _made by a fan.


For what constitutes confusion among your target audience the bar is considerably lower than that, and I might even argue it has to be, not to mention the target audience includes parents buying things for their kids. Also this made it onto popular news sites prior to release even. To that end someone hears of this, sees the title, searches on ebay and gets a repro and Nintendo gets aggro that their trademarks are supposed to defend against.


----------



## urherenow (Dec 23, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> Acting on behalf of NoA does not mean the person who wrote the C&D is American.
> 
> Not to mention the letter mentions Australia...


EDIT: Went and looked at the full document. It does talk about Australian Copyright Act and such. And the letterhead... ADDISONS? Even if this was a legit letter from a legit company, I would laugh at it and wipe my ass with it.

Probably why it was "leaked" anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2016)

Real talk though, Ive been playing this hack for about an hour and I REALLLLLY want it on a cartridge. It's definitely a big cut above the other pokemon romhacks we've had


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 23, 2016)

I know Nintendo is completely legally allowed to do this. But it still seems like a shitty move on their end. Like fans enjoy their products so much, that they are willing to spend time making free games. Then Nintendo is like, "Nope! Fuck that!" and ruins it for them. This kind of why I hate the copyright laws.


----------



## ddraco (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm gonna say that the PDF-File this DMCA is delivered in the Tweet is very badly censored. I easily got the data and i dont say how and what was hidden. Well... I did check the censoring because i was bored.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 23, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> quoting the 4chan leak thread
> 
> "Someone I know on a hacking-lifestyle IRC chatroom has given me a leak that he has gotten of said romhack. After testing the validity of the files I am sharing it with you folks of /v/. Share it, save it do whatever is possible to keep it alive and make sure it is as widespread as it can be. "


This screams "The creator uploaded it from another computer/network". Since they already C&D'd this they could just find the "leak" and find out who uploaded it.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 23, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> This screams "The creator uploaded it from another computer/network". Since they already C&D'd this they could just find the "leak" and find out who uploaded it.


Technically no, as it was confirmed the creator had nothing to do with it, but is happy it happened


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 23, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> Technically no, as it was confirmed the creator had nothing to do with it, but is happy it happened


How exactly was it "confirmed"? Just the creator saying so wouldn't hold up if he ends up actually being the one who did it. Even if it was somebody who helped with the hack or somebody the creator knows they could still argue that the creator requested it and is therefore responsible. Don't know how well it could hold up, but they can still make the argument.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 23, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> This screams "The creator uploaded it from another computer/network". Since they already C&D'd this they could just find the "leak" and find out who uploaded it.


4chan is an anon board, good luck getting the trace back on an ip from them ..


----------



## Townsperson (Dec 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I know Nintendo is completely legally allowed to do this. But it still seems like a shitty move on their end. Like fans enjoy their products so much, that they are willing to spend time making free games. Then Nintendo is like, "Nope! Fuck that!" and ruins it for them. This kind of why I hate the copyright laws.



Can we stop blaming Nintendo? It's not their fault trademark laws are fairly strict. The real problem here was a dev who decided that their project, which uses properties and assets that they have no ownership of, needed to be advertised to the internet at large. Nintendo doesn't need to defend it's trademark in every seedy corner of the internet, but they have to do something when an obviously infringing project pops up with a shit ton of views on YouTube, is played on Twitch, and has its own website.


----------



## ClayClaymore (Dec 23, 2016)

03bgood said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Nintendo these days? That company has gone to hell, ever since Iwata passed away!



And yet, you're still spending your welfare money on buying their Virtual Console games several times...


----------



## LuxerWap (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm not mad honestly. I knew it was gonna happen. Nintendo really wants to protect their IP and I don't blame them. I mean, there has to be  reason to why Nintendo is doing this.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 23, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> Can we stop blaming Nintendo? It's not their fault trademark laws are fairly strict. The real problem here was a dev who decided that their project, which uses properties and assets that they have no ownership of, needed to be advertised to the internet at large. Nintendo doesn't need to defend it's trademark in every seedy corner of the internet, but they have to do something when an obviously infringing project pops up with a shit ton of views on YouTube, is played on Twitch, and has its own website.


I half agree with this. Yes Nintendo is doing something about a huge ROM hack that's giving itself publicity and is basically a walking target, and the creator of the ROM hack did nothing to prevent it (like not advertising it as Pokémon, or using modified versions of Pokémon like Datel did on their Action Replay packaging), and it's something that they had to do. But there have been a couple of dumb things related to Pokémon.

Last year I think it was, there was a small fan tournament that got shut down that people were running as a side event to a gaming tournament. I'm not sure if it got shut down due to having an admission fee (which might have been just to cover costs, who knows). It was made clear by the host(s) that it was a fan event. Granted it was the Pokémon Company that shut it down, but still.

Comic book stores and game stores have held card tournaments for a while with admission fees so I fail to see what's so bad about a video game tournament.

I'm surprised Nintendo hasn't shut down the Pokémon MMO _Pokémon Revolution Online _since that has "donations" that are just thinly veiled memberships (so it's actually making money).


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2016)

Just rename it and release it. It's not like they could actually do anything about it. It's too easy to be anonymous on the internet.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I know Nintendo is completely legally allowed to do this. But it still seems like a shitty move on their end. Like fans enjoy their products so much, that they are willing to spend time making free games. Then Nintendo is like, "Nope! Fuck that!" and ruins it for them. This kind of why I hate the copyright laws.



I must repeat again and again that, if you just bother to read the letters that come with C&Ds, they make it very clear that they appreciate the hard work and love that goes into these projects but that it *is not within the best interest of the company to allow such things to continue without permission and supervision.
*
the only way to get this to change is to slowly break nintendo down regarding their policies - and no, trying to sneak your stuff under the table to avoid asking nintendo for permission is not helpful to the process. Yes, anyone who asks for permission would likely be told 'no' at this current point in time, but when someone gets that 'no' and applies pressure using the attention they've gained.. that's where everything begins, not here.


----------



## Erion (Dec 23, 2016)

Nintendo is acting really stupid.
nintendo never banned any gba/nds/3ds pokemon fan game(consoles on which they released official games).but they took down a pc game(for which they wont even release a game).

  Nintendo


----------



## xtheman (Dec 23, 2016)

Erion said:


> Nintendo is acting really stupid.
> nintendo never banned any gba/nds/3ds pokemon fan game(consoles on which they released official games).but they took down a pc game(for which they wont even release a game).
> 
> Nintendo


You know that Prism is a GBC game right? It was the makers fault for making to much hype for the game .


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 23, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> If you're a so-called "less knowledgeable consumer" (which I assume are people who only casually know Pokemon to being with), these kinds of people would likely not even hear about these types of fan games no matter how popular they become.  And who accidentally mixes up a fan game with an official Nintendo game?  If you never heard of the game before, I imagine a reasonable person would Google it and see it that it is _clearly _made by a fan.


Think about parents whose kids have been begging them for Pokemon looking online and finding "Prism" on some of the big news sites. Many parents really don't take the time to research games at all. A lot of people could very easily mistaken a fan game with an official release. Actually, it would take just one case for Nintendo to completely justify legal action. They have to protect their IPs in court, and general consumers are a lot dumber than you might think.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 23, 2016)

Erion said:


> Nintendo is acting really stupid.
> nintendo never banned any gba/nds/3ds pokemon fan game(consoles on which they released official games).but they took down a pc game(for which they wont even release a game).
> 
> Nintendo


I don't see how this makes a tangible difference. If anything, the fact that people are trying to make Nintendo's stuff unauthorized and unlicensed on things they weren't originally made for is a _reason _for Nintendo to take them down. Can you imagine if they did the same thing with (as in porting and recreating a Nintendo game with free access on) a Playstation product or an Xbox line product?


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2016)

It's hard to believe that companies can shove Cease and Desist orders in the face of people creating non-profit products, yet Fair Use criticism is legal and able to be monetized. 

Couldn't they just claim that Prism is a parody, and in turn make money off it? I am joking, but still.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 23, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> Can we stop blaming Nintendo? It's not their fault trademark laws are fairly strict.


They couldn't have ignored it, but they *could might potentially have* approved it too


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2016)

Apex said:


> It's hard to believe that companies can shove Cease and Desist orders in the face of people creating non-profit products, yet Fair Use criticism is legal and able to be monetized.
> 
> Couldn't they just claim that Prism is a parody, and in turn make money off it? I am joking, but still.


Fair use as you mention is more of the counterpoint to copyright. There are various provisions, also called fair use, dealing with trademarks, which are what this C&D seems to be based on, but it is not as clear cut. Equally even if this was a copyright issue I doubt it could qualify as a parody as is.

Beyond that though "yet Fair Use criticism is legal and able to be monetized". That you would find that odd is itself mind boggling to me. I mean I guess the system would still produce something of some merit (would allow creators control of their works still) were there no fair use but the limitations that are there I find to be vital for the whole tradeoff with society.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2016)

I know WHY nintendo changed their stance so heavy handedly. Now that Iwata is gone, the Japanese Traditionalists (read: Regressive Terrorists) that have already consumed the insides of Sega, Capcom, and Konami's corpses, wearing them like fleshy suits are now feasting upon Nintendo's monolithic body like eaters on Examon, bringing with them their hatred for other branches' success, their distain for fans and fan works, and utter abbhorence of nonconformity, and never ending greed. Its a blight infesting the Japanese game industry like eaters feasting on the bountiful data of the Digital World. Eventually it will kill the whole gaming industry as we know it.

Legally, their Cease and Desist order wouldn't have any bearing on the release of Prisim (in the United States) if released stripped of copyrighted content, likely as a Lunar IPS patch. That way, any copyright infringement would be dependent on if the person creating a rom of Prisim from the patch legally owns a copy of the base game.


----------



## Townsperson (Dec 24, 2016)

Thelucario21 said:


> I know WHY nintendo changed their stance so heavy handedly. Now that Iwata is gone, the Japanese Traditionalists (read: Regressive Terrorists) that have already consumed the insides of Sega, Capcom, and Konami's corpses, wearing them like fleshy suits are now feasting upon Nintendo's monolithic body like eaters on Examon, bringing with them their hatred for other branches' success, their distain for fans and fan works, and utter abbhorence of nonconformity, and never ending greed. Its a blight infesting the Japanese game industry like eaters feasting on the bountiful data of the Digital World. Eventually it will kill the whole gaming industry as we know it.
> 
> Legally, their Cease and Desist order wouldn't have any bearing on the release of Prisim (in the United States) if released stripped of copyrighted content, likely as a Lunar IPS patch. That way, any copyright infringement would be dependent on if the person creating a rom of Prisim from the patch legally owns a copy of the base game.



Making a patch does not, in anyway, remove the swaths of infringement from Prism. Promotional material used the Pokémon logo, any additional assets added to the game (Pokémon from later generations) would be in the patch (And the dev would have no legal right to distribute them), among any other inclusions that involve material that the developer is not the owner of (In function, form, etc.). 

This is a cut and dry case of infringement and ignoring trademarks. It's been ignored for a long while with rom hacks, and may continue to be ignored in the future, but the exposure of Prism ended up making it a target.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ryccardo said:


> They couldn't have ignored it, but they *could might potentially have* approved it too



Approved it? I'm no copyright or trademark expert, but making concessions like that could very well be seen as not enforcing your trademark. If you let things slide every time someone used your properties for a "fan-project", you wouldn't have a leg to stand on come the time that someone actually abuses it. 

Nintendo has to do right by itself, and maintain control over its' properties. I understand that you might not like the outcome, but it's a very real possibility when you use other people's properties for your work. You don't get to act the victim, or complain over the result when you ignore intellectual properties and trademarks. 

Again, the moral of this story is don't advertise your obvious infringement of established trademarks. Chances are it won't work out for you.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 24, 2016)

Thelucario21 said:


> I know WHY nintendo changed their stance so heavy handedly. Now that Iwata is gone, the Japanese Traditionalists (read: Regressive Terrorists) that have already consumed the insides of Sega, Capcom, and Konami's corpses, wearing them like fleshy suits are now feasting upon Nintendo's monolithic body like eaters on Examon, bringing with them their hatred for other branches' success, their distain for fans and fan works, and utter abbhorence of nonconformity, and never ending greed. Its a blight infesting the Japanese game industry like eaters feasting on the bountiful data of the Digital World. Eventually it will kill the whole gaming industry as we know it.
> 
> Legally, their Cease and Desist order wouldn't have any bearing on the release of Prisim (in the United States) if released stripped of copyrighted content, likely as a Lunar IPS patch. That way, any copyright infringement would be dependent on if the person creating a rom of Prisim from the patch legally owns a copy of the base game.



I'm sorry to say that while well intentioned, at large this sounds like



Thelucario21 said:


> the game development illuminati is going to convert my company all because the original president died of cancer! oh no!



due to the needlessly radical comparisons/metaphor. It kind of makes people question whether you're just shitposting or not.

As for an actual response to your post, this isn't a significant change to Nintendo's stance. Nintendo's stance has always been as such; the fact that the previous head could be quoted once or twice saying that he has no problem with such things doesn't mean that the entire company (in terms of financial and legal decisions) followed suit behind closed doors. From there, the rest of this (honestly propaganda-esque) post crumbles into insanity.

What really sounds strange about this post in particular is as follows:



Thelucario21 said:


> the Japanese Traditionalists (read: Regressive Terrorists) that have already consumed the insides of Sega, Capcom, and Konami's corpses



because if you've been paying any attention at all, none of those three companies act anything like Nintendo has recently publicly acted regarding modding, piracy and fan works, because all four are significantly different in terms of value, public perception, target audience, and products output.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Townsperson said:


> Approved it? I'm no copyright or trademark expert, but making concessions like that could very well be seen as not enforcing your trademark. If you let things slide every time someone used your properties for a "fan-project", you wouldn't have a leg to stand on come the time that someone actually abuses it.



I feel like it's worth pointing out again that, as seen in the C&D letter, these works can't be allowed _without permission and supervision_. The wording is what's key to me - it implies that such things CAN be granted, and I'm honestly convinced nobody's been assed to try, instead defaulting to hiding their fan works under the table because they're too scared of being told 'no'.


----------



## Skylar- (Dec 24, 2016)

Well, Ninty is losing soooo many fans with this dumb(like always ndr)move by them. :v


And the rom has already leaked, and a lot of people have got a backup, me too. I mean, it was obvious that this was a battle lost by the start. Gtfo Ninty. :v


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 24, 2016)

Skylar- said:


> Well, Ninty is losing soooo many fans with this dumb(like always ndr)move by them. :v
> 
> 
> And the rom has already leaked, and a lot of people have got a backup, me too. I mean, it was obvious that this was a battle lost by the start. Gtfo Ninty. :v



the problem is not what fans will think if they allow random romhacks and fangames to come to fruition, but rather the potential legal ramifications caused by people who actually do want to abuse the system. the fact that it was leaked does not and should not matter to nintendo - they did what they needed to, i.e. put a stop to it when it got too big and made it clear that they won't tolerate it moving further.

continue having fun dancing your victories against evil ol' Ninty, I guess, even though the only ones who actually got exactly what they wanted are Nintendo.


----------



## Emenaria (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Sketchy1 (Dec 25, 2016)

See this is what I don't get about Nintendo's cease and desist. The ROM hack says that it it took 8 years to make. Therefore, it could only have been a ROM hack of any Pokémon game up to diamond/pearl/platinum, as no other pokemon games existed yet. If its a DS game, a system they no longer support, then why kill a fan made version from some one who:
1) obviosley loved your series enough to make his own
2)gives proper credit to its owners
3)isn't making money off of it, its completely free so he's not exactly profiting from your work


And most c&d get issued when they are gonna actually plan something, take for one konami's c&d against ygopro, as they were gonna release their own game so they had to kill of the comp.

But I digress, the point being, why slam the legal hammer for a console you no longer support? Its not like he isn't crediting you the work, and isn't he actually getting people more interested in Pokémon because they  see "hey, the community can contributed too!". If anything, this could increase future sales.

Plus, didn't I see one home page post where hack ROM devs were asked to apply at gamefreak?
/rant

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry for the DP, but just in case I'm not nessicerilly against Nintendo in defending their rightfully proclaimed trademark, but it just bothers a bit that  they shut down 8 years of someones work, then expect them to let it go. Just like that. For a system they don't use.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 25, 2016)

People still don't understand the dilemma Nintendo have. They are FORCED to act against Trademark infringment or risk losing the IP. But for future romhackers out there. There seem to be a loophole in Japan about fangames, fan stories etc. That is actually with trademarked and copyrighted characters. I don't remember the name of it right now, but apparently a lot of manga and anime artists seem to earn a rep using that. Use Japanese domain next time?

EDIT: After some Google-fu, https://www.tofugu.com/japan/doujinshi-definition/


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 25, 2016)

Sketchy1 said:


> See this is what I don't get about Nintendo's cease and desist. The ROM hack says that it it took 8 years to make. Therefore, it could only have been a ROM hack of any Pokémon game up to diamond/pearl/platinum, as no other pokemon games existed yet. If its a DS game, a system they no longer support, then why kill a fan made version from some one who:
> 1) obviosley loved your series enough to make his own
> 2)gives proper credit to its owners
> 3)isn't making money off of it, its completely free so he's not exactly profiting from your work
> ...



still basically requires piracy to play

still requires either an emulator or modding the consoles that they very very clearly don't want even slightly broken into to play in any way

Even if you ignore every other problem with Prism's very existence, that's one you can't avoid - you can't even _play _the damn thing without directly breaking rules Nintendo has had set in stone since the dawn of time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2016)

Sketchy1 said:


> See this is what I don't get about Nintendo's cease and desist. The ROM hack says that it it took 8 years to make. Therefore, it could only have been a ROM hack of any Pokémon game up to diamond/pearl/platinum, as no other pokemon games existed yet.
> 
> If its a DS game, a system they no longer support, then why kill a fan made version from some one who:
> 
> But I digress, the point being, why slam the legal hammer for a console you no longer support? Its not like he isn't crediting you the work, and isn't he actually getting people more interested in Pokémon because they  see "hey, the community can contributed too!". If anything, this could increase future sales.


It can take me 10 years to write a book but 10 days to type it up. If you have spent 8 years doing things you can presumably port your level across.

Also it is out of stock now but looking at http://store.nintendo.co.uk/games/p...atedinfo&utm_campaign=pok-mon-white-version-2 you could have purchased it as recently as September going by one of the comments. That is still in support then.

Beyond that we already covered the need to defend trademarks. Letting it slide is bad for them as it can come back to bite them.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Dec 25, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> still basically requires piracy to play
> 
> still requires either an emulator or modding the consoles that they very very clearly don't want even slightly broken into to play in any way
> 
> Even if you ignore every other problem with Prism's very existence, that's one you can't avoid - you can't even _play _the damn thing without directly breaking rules Nintendo has had set in stone since the dawn of time.





FAST6191 said:


> It can take me 10 years to write a book but 10 days to type it up. If you have spent 8 years doing things you can presumably port your level across.
> 
> Also it is out of stock now but looking at http://store.nintendo.co.uk/games/p...atedinfo&utm_campaign=pok-mon-white-version-2 you could have purchased it as recently as September going by one of the comments. That is still in support then.
> 
> Beyond that we already covered the need to defend trademarks. Letting it slide is bad for them as it can come back to bite them.


OK, gotcha. But it still bothers none the less to just know they shut down something by the community. Perhaps they could have turned it into another main series game?


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 25, 2016)

Sketchy1 said:


> OK, gotcha. But it still bothers none the less to just know they shut down something by the community. Perhaps they could have turned it into another main series game?



They hypothetically could. Hypothetically, with quite a bit of luck and the creators taking as many steps as possible to make sure that the product is actually safe for Nintendo to release.

But.. the Prism devs, and the devs of most romhacks and fangames, fucked themselves by trying to do it undercover _before _trying to do it legitimately. It doesn't help your chances to say "okay so I have like 8 years of work done - y'know, using piracy and modding and emulation, sorry about that - mind using this? thanks"


----------



## Sliter (Dec 26, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> You are reading far too much into this. This sort of thing for a legal office is trivial and boring gruntwork, very much the sort of thing you task interns at outside council with doing.


yah right, but people aways say agains it like " wow it's Junichi Masuda himself looking at the fan work, saying i'ts a trash and wanting to put fire on it all!!!11" 
I'm sure if it was seems by the developers, or something more into the series work, they would get and friendly letter, but still asking them to do not break the rules... in a very optimist way, even asking the guys to work with them xD 
Did you saw the the Dainel Barras'  Zelda oot 2D project?(around 2000s, if I'm not wrong) that time, me with 10 years old me looked at that like " if nintendo notice this guys, they would make it for he GBA WOW !!
It got and C&D too, if I record well... not much time releasing a demo with all the game to the end of deku tree part (that I could not play because my father don't let me play on his computer =3= sad that I can't find it today) ... so idk if this was good, but with ports/re(de)makes being made in this time, I think it would be possible? :/

Anyway we know that it wring by the law and we hate it, but how do you think people would  deal? fans rage against the nintendo itself don't work to change a thing and also don't help the people on the projects ... they making fan projects like this also can't wait for approval  like " we are going to make your fangame available for free on the eshop!" and making hype with teasers is also a no good, having a project thread, and actually launching the thing without much noise would be the better option in my point of view :/


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 26, 2016)

Well thats what you get for letting them know about on a website.....
Again, this is why you Stfu while making it, then release it and then stfu again. once its out, that patch will forever be on the web. You think nintendo can do anything about earth bound zero roms lol nope. I'd leak it out anyways on some Russian Direct connect hub. Once the Russians get it, it aint going anywhere.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> -HugeDismissivePostSnip-


Or you could look at how they have treated their developers, their suicidal actions, and ect, taken note of the wild and sudden changes in behavior after a important persons have died (and its always after someone dies) and maybe you'd be as paranoid as I am. Its destroyed a lot of things I like, and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 27, 2016)

Thelucario21 said:


> Or you could look at how they have treated their developers, their suicidal actions, and ect, taken note of the wild and sudden changes in behavior after a important persons have died (and its always after someone dies) and maybe you'd be as paranoid as I am. Its destroyed a lot of things I like, and I'm not happy about it.


What are you talking about? Nintendo has always acted like this. They have a long history of shutting down fanworks of all kinds (Super Mario Bros. X comes to mind) and being particularly tough on piracy and issues of intellectual property; such actions certainly did not start (or even become significantly more common, I would argue) after July 2015.

Also it's good to know that "things you don't like" = "suicidal actions".


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 27, 2016)

Love how much more attention Nintendo ended up bringing to the game. I never play Gen1/2 rom hacks and was paying attention to lots of other gaming/anime related things but the C&D made Prism catch my eye and now I've been hooked onto it all winter break. The Announcement -> C&D -> Leak cycle never fails to blow up a fan work's publicity.


----------



## Cha0tic (Dec 27, 2016)

2ndApex said:


> Love how much more attention Nintendo ended up bringing to the game. I never play Gen1/2 rom hacks and was paying attention to lots of other gaming/anime related things but the C&D made Prism catch my eye and now I've been hooked onto it all winter break. The Announcement -> C&D -> Leak cycle never fails to blow up a fan work's publicity.



There needs to be more imo gen 1/2 hacks are my favourite I hope prism inspires more gen 1 and 2 rom hacks.


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 27, 2016)

Cha0tic said:


> There needs to be more imo gen 1/2 hacks are my favourite I hope prism inspires more gen 1 and 2 rom hacks.



Same, I used to stay away because I find it hard to play Pokemon games without the newer quality-of-life features but because of all the ASM work made possible by the Pokemon Crystal disassembly Pokemon Prism is pretty much a Gen 6 game.

The nice thing is that GB/GBC mods are a lot more portable too, I can play Prism on a graphing calculator :3


----------



## T1BillionX (Dec 27, 2016)

I say quietly leak it, once it's on the internet it's there forever.


----------



## Sliter (Dec 27, 2016)

T1BillionX said:


> I say quietly leak it, once it's on the internet it's there forever.


not the Daniel Barras' last demo of ocarina of time 2D ...


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 28, 2016)

Thelucario21 said:


> ..dismissive post snip?



I have been doing nothing but trying to directly address all the problems people on this thread appear to have with Nintendo and trying to get people to understand that it isn't so simple an issue as 'they killed something I liked, so now Nintendo should burn to ashes'. Your anger is only justified if you fully understand something, and if you don't, try to.


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Dec 28, 2016)

And here I am playing the game casually at the 3rd gym. Loving it so far!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 30, 2016)

Stop making fan games! You can concentrate your efforts into something that is inspired by whatever franchise, and not infringe on any trademarks, and can even monetize the game legally if you want.

Take that castlevania remake, for example. We really need a new 2D castlevania and not that generic action game lords of shadow bullshit. Bloodstained isn't coming out any time in the next decade, so that would have been perfect. Hell, join forces with am2r team and we might have had another symphony of the night, maybe something better.

Stardew Valley? They could have called it Harvest Moon or Rune Factory Lite, but they didn't because that would be stupid, and tbh that game is better than anything Natsume has shit out in the last 20 years or so.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 31, 2016)

T1BillionX said:


> I say quietly leak it, once it's on the internet it's there forever.


Thats the problem nowadays ppl want to be known for their creations across the media. All they did was follow Pokemon Uranium footsteps


----------



## BeniBel (Jan 1, 2017)

For those who did not know, the games was leaked a couple of days ago


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 1, 2017)

BeniBel said:


> For those who did not know, the games was leaked a couple of days ago


the final version or a previous build?


----------



## BeniBel (Jan 2, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> the final version or a previous build?



Not the one intended for releasr, but the main story is 100% complete. I thought I even saw 'leaked' updates


----------



## The4anoni (Jan 20, 2017)

Can someone give me link to wireless patch for 0.92 version of prism ?


----------

